# China Magnificent scenery



## show7115

Free pictures online


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Wow. Wow. Wow.

China is one place I have never visited but still hope to get to and your photos make me want to get the ticket today 

Photographically, the image of the wall doesn't do much for me but the other 3 are beautiful. :thumbup:

Hope to see some more.


----------



## Goontz

Wow. Awesome shots. I actually have been to China, lived in Beijing for a month, and can't wait to go back some day!

Unfortunately, with the post history and link at the end of the post, I think this might just be spam.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Goontz said:


> Wow. Awesome shots. I actually have been to China, lived in Beijing for a month, and can't wait to go back some day!
> 
> Unfortunately, with the post history and link at the end of the post, I think this might just be spam.



I hadn't even noticed the post history. You may very well be right. Too bad.

Do you speak chinese? I've got a chinese r'n'r album I need translated :lmao:


----------



## Goontz

Not nearly enough to attempt any translation. Only learned enough to get around, order food, things like that


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Darn 

The friend who picked it up for me said that the lead singer disappeared soon after the album came out  so I've always wanted to know what they're singing about... Maybe some day.


----------

